# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Отчего же самолеты не делают из того же материала, из которого делают черный ящик?

## PatR!oT

Отчего же самолеты не делают из того же материала, из которого делают черный ящик?

----------


## Sanych

А кто захочет летать на чёрных самолетах

----------


## Irina

Вообще-то чёрный ящик на самом деле ярко оранжевый)))

----------


## Sanych

Но на чёрном самолете я бы все равно не полетел ))

----------


## Irina

А я вот как-то на любом полетела бы - для меня самолёт самый любимый вид транспорта)

----------

